# Ready Made Trains' BEEF 0-27 Modification



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

This post is to document a modification I needed to perform on a new BEEF A-A set from Ready Made Trains (RMT). RMT's website stated that the BEEF was capable of handling 0-27 track, which it is. The issue was that it was unable to pull an 0-27, or other type, car through an 0-27 90 degree turn without pulling the car off the track.

I spoke with Mr. Walter Mauch, the owner of RMT, and he stated that to keep the BEEF prototypical looking they kept the pilot narrow. At no time did he state that the BEEF wouldn't pull a car through n 0-27 turn, and I did not feel like arguing about it so we discussed possible modifications. So, I will state that this mod was done so that the BEEF can pull a car through an 0-27 90 degree turn on MY 0-27 layout. Of course, I am using standard issue Lionel 0-27 track and have no turn radius shorter than 27".

1. The first picture shows the front of the BEEF which is based off of an EMD F3. Notice the pilot opening. Also, notice the nice detail work. The loco is a very nice sturdy piece with very sharp paint work and plenty of details in the mold and attachments.











2. This next image is MY 0-27 layout and the turn that the BEEF needs to go through.










2.a. The dummy A unit's pilot is too narrow to pull my Lionel 6454 boxcar through the turn. The pilot prevents the coupler from staying on top of the center rail which is required to be able to pull a car through a turn.


3. This image is of the modification. In order to allow the coupler to stay above the third rail I had to file down the side of the pilot just over a 1/4 of an inch (6.4 mm). Looking back at my work you can see where I slipped and took off a little more that I wanted on the bottom of the filing [OUCH!] . Its not a very good job upon close inspection, but I did learn something in the process and in the end, it's covered up by the pulled car behind it Also, upon this close of an inspection I do need to clean up the edges and straighten it.











3.a. A photo with the A dummy on the tracks. Notice that there is now enough room for the coupler to stay directly above the third rail through the turn.











- I plan to clean up the file work, but in the end, it is covered up by the cars that it will be pulling and I am satisfied with the result over all. I plan on acquiring the matching B unit and RMT's new streamline B&O 0-27 passenger set to go with this. 

Overall I am very impressed with the loco and look forward to acquiring more RMT toys.

The following are just some random photos showing comparison of the BEEF A-A compared to a Penzy 0-6-0 for scale comparison.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's good for turns in one direction, how about the other direction?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

This is why Lionel built their F-3s with a movable pilot.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, that's good for turns in one direction, how about the other direction?


For the time being, she'll be turning to starboard only. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, turns the other way are a good way to get your RR crane into the action, it's required to get the cars back onto the track.


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

The only other alternative to hacking up the pilot would be fabricating an articulated coupler shank which would likely extend the coupler beyond comfort. You maintained the KISS principle. American Flyer chose to go with fixed pilots on their PA's and geeps. The coupler openings are rather large.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice photo / documentation posts.

Personaly, I think the front of the loco would look better if you trimmed both right and left sides evenly, and eliminated the "tail" of loco shell below the coupler. I.e., a simple open-bottomed rectangular opening with vertical left/right sides, but wider than the original, of course.

My two cents, anyway ...

Keep us posted ... an interesting problem / fix.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually agree with TJ, I was thinking that as well. If you could do like some locomotives and have the continuous piece on the bottom with just a slot, that would look good, but it's a lot more work.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Concur. Mark this down as another example of the model/toy train enigma: Making something as prototypical as possible while keeping it simple enough to run on multiple sizes of rail diameter.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I was looking at those as a lost cost option to replace a missing ATSF A+B set (Lionel #'s 2243 & 2243C) and am glad I waited a bit. Although the surgery is relatively minor, it'd detract from the desired looks and appeal of the originals. Perhaps if it were feasible to cut the apron off and attach to the trucks, ala the Lionel's I'd be tempted.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks good?hwell:

I think they should have made a longer coupler, what good is the engine if you can't pull the cars?

Maybe even it out and do the other side like mentioned.

This picture, you know your track is too close to the other track?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

big ed said:


> That looks good?hwell:
> 
> I think they should have made a longer coupler, what good is the engine if you can't pull the cars?
> 
> ...


Whatchoo talkin 'bout Big Ed? You callin' my choo-choos fat?

I know I know. I haven't committed to the track plan yet. I like the space it affords in the center of the table but you're right. If I want to run two trains on this layout with a block, I'm goning to have to shorten that inner roundabout.


The more I look at it though, the more apt I am just to file down that bottom lip on the side I just filed and just open her up on both ends. So, it would then look like the original pilot but just with a wider opening than the front.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Whatchoo talkin 'bout Big Ed? You callin' my choo-choos fat?
> 
> I know I know. I haven't committed to the track plan yet. I like the space it affords in the center of the table but you're right. If I want to run two trains on this layout with a block, I'm goning to have to shorten that inner roundabout.


Or move the other out.


----------

